# Generator ouputting 140V



## JohnnieWalker (Aug 16, 2015)

I rented a generator today and it was outputting 140V.
The unit is 3 phase with a Black, Red, Blue Positive outputs, a White Neutral and Green Ground
All the wiring was correct in the panel and I had equipment hooked up to it that said extreme voltage. There were no settings on the generator itself to change the voltage output.
It had multiple outputs such as a (2) 30A output, (1) 30A output and (2) 20A outputs.
I tested it with a Fluke voltmeter and it confirm that the output AC Voltage was around 140V.
Is this normal?
How do I get the generator to output 120V which is needed to power the type of equipment I am using?

Thanks


----------



## KRE (Nov 29, 2011)

Post a photo of the gen-set so I can see what kind of unit you have.


----------

